# Question about Boy goats scenting of the beard.



## crazy4cochins (May 27, 2009)

Ok so I have this pygmy boy, I  have already asked about him being a wether , if he is will he still spray his beard and snort it at me?


----------



## lilhill (May 27, 2009)

The good thing about wethers and why they make good pets is they don't have the bucky smell as intact males.


----------



## Chirpy (May 27, 2009)

I have never heard of a wether peeing on his beard or snorting (like a buck does) at a person.   That really sounds like buck behavior to me.  However, nothing is impossible when it comes to animals.


----------



## crazy4cochins (May 28, 2009)

he is a pygmy so I looked and he has a small round sac,if these are  his testes then I guess he isn't fixed, He is acting so grumpy now he stares at me and gets all snorty, then he was stamping his hoof,so obviously I have made him angry.
How am I suppose to deal with his sassyness?
I have no idea how old he is but am wondering can I castrate him with a band or do I need to take him to the vet nd have him put under??? How to deal with his temper tantrums, then when I walk away he crys??? :/


----------



## bheila (May 28, 2009)

It's possible for a wether to act "bucky".  I have a friend who's wether will follow you around blubbering at you like crazy.  He even licks at your legs.  He's a real funny guy  He doesn't pee on himself though.


----------



## Farmer Re (Sep 8, 2009)

I was going to ask the same questions about this. Why do they pee on their beards? I too have a boy pygmy and he is NOT nutered, but does this too. He snorts also but not aggressive. He wants to be petted soo bad, but he just sticks!!!. I also heard that if  you cut their beard they will stop, but I dont know if that is true or not, but is is cut with is beard! I got him from another ladys boyfriend. Anyone out there, please help us out!!! Thanks.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 8, 2009)

They pee on their beard as a way of showing the girls just how "manly" they are,...LOL. They aim to be just as stinky as they can possible be,..LOL. It's normal and there really is no way to stop a buck from all of the peeing around on themselves.

Yep, they need human love too,...LOL, as stinky as they all, I still pet mine and tell them how sweet they are,...LOL!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 8, 2009)

And to answer your question, no.  If you cut his beard, he'll still pee on his face.  The stinkier they are, the more the girls love 'em.  

You can band him if you can get his testicles into the band.  With cooler weather here, the bucks are all ready to go to work.  That sassiness goes with the territory when they are in rut.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, he'll just pee on his face if you cut his beard.  The only 'cure' is de-nutting, but if he's already learned what it is to be in rut, he'd most likely always be a little buckier than a wether that was castrated young.

Buck goats just stink..  It's kinda their 'thing.'  

If someone could figure out how to cross for a genetically stable dual-purpose buck that doesn't stink or pee in his own face or generally act like a meth-head during rut, they'd make $1,000,000 by 4pm tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 8, 2009)

I had wethers that had been "cut" instead of banded--they didnt' pee on themselves or smell, but were still very bucky and acted bucky when girls were in heat.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 8, 2009)

well I am coming up with a line of greeting cards using the BEAUUTIFULLLL fragrance of a buck   --but not revealing it yet


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 8, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> well I am coming up with a line of greeting cards using the BEAUUTIFULLLL fragrance of a buck   --but not revealing it yet


La Madame:  "Sacre Bleu!  Qu'est-ce que c'est?  Eau de Chvre Pissent?!?!?"

Le Monsieur:  "Oui OUI, mon petite fille!!!!"  (..blubber, blubber, tongue waggle,  paw, blubber..)


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 8, 2009)

hey can't you just see someone you DON'T like getting a card with a little bag containing the  DELIGHTFUL fragrance of  a buck   like an ex husband


----------



## crazy4cochins (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a great idea I'll take 25 cards please 
can you make them with a christmas theme???
I got an  experience, my first incounter with my little stinky pygmy covered in his own urine, let just say it was something i have never smelled before. Question, One of my bucks was a pee pee face and the other one still has not done this yet, do they go into rut cycles or something? 
I am asking if they will be in rut for like months or days or weeks?
Like on and off? 
Also the boys are together and the  pygmy Snorticus is such a punk and is very mean to Papa.  will that force PaPa to not go into rut because he is the less  dominant one?
I will be asking about castrting on the behavior page look me up if 
anyone can help me.Thanks


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 9, 2009)

crazy4cochins said:
			
		

> Question, One of my bucks was a pee pee face and the other one still has not done this yet, do they go into rut cycles or something?
> I am asking if they will be in rut for like months or days or weeks?
> Like on and off?


Once the guys go in rut, they should be in rut until rutting season's over with.  



			
				c4c said:
			
		

> Also the boys are together and the  pygmy Snorticus is such a punk and is very mean to Papa.  will that force PaPa to not go into rut because he is the less  dominant one?


If you could beat the rut out of a buck goat, I think someone would have learned tips and techniques for human replication of that little trick long ago.



It's not all that uncommon for bucks to get really aggressive and try to beat the crap out of each other during rut..  My guess is that your little PaPa will go into rut before too long, at which point you'll probably begin to have some even more interesting encounters in the buck pen.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 9, 2009)

I've started my breeding program for winter/spring kids and each of my bucks are now housed in their separate breeding pens.  Sure does cut down on the in-fighting.  My 3 year old buck obviously rules the roost and is like a battering ram with the younger bucks if there's a doe near.  Thus, they have their very own bachelor pads until breeding season is over.  Then they go back together.


----------



## Hoofprintgirl (Sep 12, 2009)

If a buck is weathered and they don't get all of the testical, then yes he can and will still act bucky.  They can't do the deed, but all of the obnoxious behavior is there.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 12, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> crazygoatlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pissent?  Really?  My francais is a bit basic.....


----------

